
Digital ocean bandwidth actually free? - setra
On the digital ocean pricing page they say they charge for bandwidth exceeding that allocated in the price tier. However for several years it has been stated by staff that this is never actually counted or enforced.<p>For example a link from 2016:
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.digitalocean.com&#x2F;community&#x2F;questions&#x2F;extra-bandwidth-what-will-happen<p>My question is, is this still the case? Does digital ocean actually not charge? Has anyone gone over the cap without issue? Thanks!
======
raiyu
There is bandwidth pricing listed as you mentioned, but to date there are no
bandwidth charges yet to any customers.

